# CAAD 10 vs Super Six



## Xavax (Mar 23, 2011)

In case, like me, others are interested in the choice between alu and carbon.
I have read a lot of reviews and opinions when I was looking for my new bike, and was looking for the best value in aluminium. The CAAD 10 was quickly narrowed down as an inevitable good choice. 
Before purchasing my bike, I posted a review on this site asking for advice between the CAAD10 and the SS. The responses were suggesting that the CAAD10 was a great bike and the people who bought it were very happy. I very much can believe that and I let myself be influenced by these opinions.
So I ended up by going to my LBS to try the CAAD 10, and for good measure and to make sure I have no regrets, I also intended to try the Super six in the carbon category so that I comfort my choice to go with alu.
Surprise...!
I test-rode the CAAD10 first and loved the stiffness, the lightness, the responsiveness. I then test-rode the SS. Everything I liked on the CAAD10 was there on the SS, but then the difference in comfort was much bigger than I expected. On a 10min ride, I felt the SS was so much more comfortable than the CAAD10 in absorbing the bumps and harshness of the road. Nobody is surprised that carbon is more comfortable than alu, but I did not think the difference would be as noticeable.
Since I buy a bike for the long run (10-year or so), I have eaten up the $500 price difference between the 2 bikes and got a SS 105. I have had it for a week I feel comforted in my choice through each ride. Of course, it ends up by being a matter of money/affordability, but I feel I got the value out of the extra spend.
Hope this will be helpful to anyone who is confronted to the same choice.


----------



## reefjockey (Jul 17, 2008)

I was actually having the same concern... I really liked the Caad10-4 but ended up ordering a SS-4 in black. I just took the plunge knowing i will be having this bike for sometime... Oh the wife has a Caad10-5 on order as well. 

Post pictures of your new ride... Enjoy it!


----------



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

Good to know...I opted for a CAAD last year as I have started doing some racing and couldn't stomach the thought of crashing a brand new CF frame, or worse having to replace it. Therefore, I never rode the SS and told myself "ignorance is bliss". I look forward to trying one out someday...


----------



## ziconater (Sep 9, 2004)

*Caad10 vs SS*

I was on the fence a few months back (Caad9 or Caad10), and ended up with a Caad10 4. My previous bike was a Cannondale (carbon) Synapse to give you an idea of my comparison, and i had it for five years. I test rode the Supersix as well as the Caad10 on the same day, and they were very similar. I think it was that immediate responsiveness to the wheels and cornering ability of the Caad10 frame that sold me over. It's just a blast to ride. As far as comfort (or lack there of) on the Caad10, you can forget about all the talk about aluminum being 'harsh', etc... This thing is NOT harsh at all. I mean, come on... I just came off the most plush bike on the planet (Synapse), and the Caad10 is close in comfort. Regardless, both the SS and Caad10 are great bikes.


----------



## MadRoc92 (Mar 24, 2004)

ziconater said:


> I was on the fence a few months back (Caad9 or Caad10), and ended up with a Caad10 4. My previous bike was a Cannondale (carbon) Synapse to give you an idea of my comparison, and i had it for five years. I test rode the Supersix as well as the Caad10 on the same day, and they were very similar. I think it was that immediate responsiveness to the wheels and cornering ability of the Caad10 frame that sold me over. It's just a blast to ride. As far as comfort (or lack there of) on the Caad10, you can forget about all the talk about aluminum being 'harsh', etc... This thing is NOT harsh at all. I mean, come on... I just came off the most plush bike on the planet (Synapse), and the Caad10 is close in comfort. Regardless, both the SS and Caad10 are great bikes.


Agreed. After I rode the CAAD 10 and decided it was The One (over the series of entry-level carbon bikes I had ridden), I took a very quick spin on a SS just to compare. Nothing wrong with it, but it didn't blow me away compared to the CAAD or all the other carbon bikes I rode. And fully agreed about the 10's ride -- livelier and less isolating than carbon, IMHO, but not harsh or buzzy at all.


----------

